# Representative for France or Europe



## J630186 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi there,

Litespeed get a great reputation as a very experienced titanium manufacturer, and so I bought in 2004 a Ghisallo bike. But today my frame is fissured. I never fell. I''m just a touring cyclist. 

The crack is on the front of his seat tube. To be more precise, across the juncture of the seat and horizontal tubes.
The crack is horizontal, on the circumference of the tube, not axially along the tube.
I''m French and the original owner when purchased through my dealer. Of course, I have a proof of purchase. But my dealer doesn''t distribute any more the Litespeed products. Since the frame is lifetime warranty, I''d like you to replace the frame.

I in vain seek the phone, e-mail or address of the importer in France. I sought in the forums in France and it seems that there is a true problem with the French representative. Many people complain.

How to make use the warranty ? Do you know anyone who can help me ? The Europe representative ?
I sent e-mail to Litespeed on their Internet site, but do not have any answer by now.

Best regards


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Herbert from Litespeed frequently posts on this forum, so hopefully he can help you with your problem. Otherwise, I would directly call Litespeed in the USA (country code included): 001.800.229.0198
Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## J630186 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for your answer. I hope Herbert will help me because I'm not fluent in English. So, explanations by phone...

But what is very surprising, it's the Ghisallo is regarded as the ideal bicycle since 2003 in France for cyclists of average power to very sporting. 

There is a large potential of sale for this bicycle in France. But the importer is injoignable and the after-sales service is failing. I believed that when you purchase a Litespeed, you’re getting peace of mind free of charge.
I continue to like this manufacturer and this bicycle, but I am very disappointed for the moment.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Call Europe Distribution in the UK*

Litespeed (American Bicycle)
Unit 36
Basepoint business centre
River mead Drive
Westlea, Swindon SN5 7EX
ph : +44 1793 618008
fx : +44 1793 618002

or email

http://www.litespeed.com/2006/contact.aspx

I lived in London for a number of years and my Vortex had a cracked weld by the head tube and they set up the return authorization with the US factory. As I was heading back to the US in 5 months, I held off the shipment until I returned. They are very helpful as when I first arrived I had a stuck seatpost and they arranged for a local builder, Argos in Bristol to do the removal.

My Vortex came back with a fresh brushed finish, new decals and an upgraded with a new headtube taking the steerer from the original 25.4mm to 28.6mm. All for no charge.

It will have to be sent back to the factory for repair. Yes, they will honor the warranty. I do not know if they charge for shipping but there will be no charge in either direction for import duty as it's going back to the point of manufacture for repair. Just make sure you note that on your shipment and they note that on the return.

Good luck, it will probably take about 8 weeks including shipping from France.



J630186 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I hope Herbert will help me because I'm not fluent in English. So, explanations by phone...
> 
> But what is very surprising, it's the Ghisallo is regarded as the ideal bicycle since 2003 in France for cyclists of average power to very sporting.
> 
> ...


----------

